# Bought first piece of new HT.....arrives tomorrow!



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

Tomorrow, i'll be the proud owner of a Yamaha RX-V663 A/V Receiver!!

first new audio equipment in 10 years or so....i'm pretty excited. hopefully in the next couple months i'll be pairing it with an SVS 5.1 consisting of 3 SCS (LRC), 2 SBS (surr.), and 1 20-39 pc-plus (sub).

is there any ''must do's'' with the v663.......settings i need to change.....things other than plug it in and plug speakers into it. 

i'll let the built in calibration handle it for now....but use REW hopefully and an SPL meter (purchasing that and the aviaII with my SVS stuff) for my final SVS setup.


thanks for the help

matt


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Just follow the manual, make sure you set your crossovers correctly, and you'll be set.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> i'll let the built in calibration handle it for now....but use REW hopefully and an SPL meter (purchasing that and the aviaII with my SVS stuff) for my final SVS setup.


Congratulations on your purchase ... :T

You have a good plan already ... Do the autocalibration and manually check for settings (sometimes the crossover is not set at 80, but if you like how it sounds is up to you to change it; my RX-V2700 set it @ 60Hz; another setting to check is the distance and speaker size) :bigsmile:

Then, when you get your SVS and SPL ... will be time to have fun calibrating again :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I've ordered one as well and it should arrive tomorrow - I'm stoked!

So how hard was your set-up? Hope it went well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As with any setup the auto calibration (in your case YAPO) takes some time and must be done in complete silence to be done properly. As David mentioned above the crossover is not always set properly and is usually best set to 80Hz. the best way to hear if it was set right is to play a test tone sweep. as it passes through the 60-100Hz area it should be nice and smooth without any noticeable loss or boost in level.


----------

